# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Liebherr] Καταψύκτης liebherr βλαβη

## Gioevan

Καλησπερα έβγαλα το καταψύκτη από την πρίζα λόγω μετακόμισης 1 ώρα πριν και μετά τον εβαλα ξανά στη πρίζα κ έβαλα μέσα τα κατεψυγμένα άναψε η πορτοκαλί μεσαία ένδειξη και στα πλάγια καίει εξωτερικά. Τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο πίσω εξωτερικό μέρος (με μαύρες σωληνώσεις) κάθε ψυγείου είτε καταψύκτη είτε όρθιου ψυγείου ζεσταίνεται όπως γνωρίζουν πολλοί / ζεσταίνεται όταν λειτουργεί το ψυγείο και σταματά να ζεσταίνεται όταν κάνει παύση το ψυγείο / είναι φυσιολογικό / το καλοκαίρι φαίνεται πιο έντονα το ζέσταμα . Μερικά ψυγεία δεν έχουν "μαύρες εξωτερικές σωληνώσεις " στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου αλλά έχουν μη ορατές μέσα στην μόνωση .

Κανονικά στην περίπτωση καταψύκτη (ή και όρθιου ψυγείου ακόμη ) , θα έπρεπε να το βάλεις να δουλέψει άδειο να γεμίσουν αρκετά με ψύξη πρώτα οι χώροι του θαλάμου μέχρι που θα κάνει τις πρώτες παύσεις του μοτέρ  , και μετά να προσθέτεις τα αναλώσιμα τμηματικά .
Όχι ότι θα συμβεί κάτι με τον τρόπο που το χειρίστηκες απλά θα ταλαιπωρηθεί περισσότερο , θα στρώσει πάλι .

----------


## Gioevan

> Στο πίσω εξωτερικό μέρος (με μαύρες σωληνώσεις) κάθε ψυγείου είτε καταψύκτη είτε όρθιου ψυγείου ζεσταίνεται όπως γνωρίζουν πολλοί / ζεσταίνεται όταν λειτουργεί το ψυγείο και σταματά να ζεσταίνεται όταν κάνει παύση το ψυγείο / είναι φυσιολογικό / το καλοκαίρι φαίνεται πιο έντονα το ζέσταμα . Μερικά ψυγεία δεν έχουν "μαύρες εξωτερικές σωληνώσεις " στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου αλλά έχουν μη ορατές μέσα στην μόνωση .
> 
> Κανονικά στην περίπτωση καταψύκτη (ή και όρθιου ψυγείου ακόμη ) , θα έπρεπε να το βάλεις να δουλέψει άδειο να γεμίσουν αρκετά με ψύξη πρώτα οι χώροι του θαλάμου μέχρι που θα κάνει τις πρώτες παύσεις του μοτέρ  , και μετά να προσθέτεις τα αναλώσιμα τμηματικά .
> Όχι ότι θα συμβεί κάτι με τον τρόπο που το χειρίστηκες απλά θα ταλαιπωρηθεί περισσότερο , θα στρώσει πάλι .


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ 💕

----------

